

Show HN: Discuss scientific papers on Pubcentral - ignifero

This is a weekend project from a few weeks ago. I 'm getting bored of playing alone with it, so i thought i 'd post it here. Comments are very welcome:<p>http://pubcentral.net/<p>Thank you for your time :)
======
thedjinn
Clickable: <http://pubcentral.net/>

~~~
ignifero
thanks :)

